# White Man Beaten to Death with Hammers in St. Louis



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gang of teens beat St Louis motorist to death with hammers in front of his wife after he got out to confront them when they attacked his car

St Louis teens beat motorist to death with hammers after they attacked his car | Daily Mail Online

Jessie? Al? Where are you guys? No justice, no peace; it doesn't pertain to this man?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This is so tragic…


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

That sucks. Do you really believe that this attack was unrelated to the Ferguson mess? I have doubts about it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Crazy nuts.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

They keep on saying that this is not a hate crime…


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The hell its not a hate crime. Should have kept on going. Right over the little buggers.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> They keep on saying that this is not a hate crime&#8230;


They always say that when the victim is not a minority member. It is otherwise not PC.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

In case you didn't notice that guy is White Denton, Jesse and Al only care about Black criminals. Thousands of Black people are killed, but the one Jesse and Al care about was poor Michael Brown, killed while unarmed, just trying to make it home after robbing a convenience store.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Unrelated my ass!.if he had been able to protect himself,then it would have been Ferguson and hate related.the media and everyone else would have painted the poor guy as a racist.

I sure feel sorry for the families loss.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Denton said:


> Jessie? Al? Where are you guys? No justice, no peace; it doesn't pertain to this man?


Its very tragic... But with the agenda at hand, thats being played out, no it doesnt pertain too this man... Sad to say


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

His mistake was getting out for the confrontation. With an angry gang, put it in reverse or forward, hit the gas and get away or you best be packing. A man alone against a gang is an easy target. These same people who perpetrated this or think its ok are the ones being upset with the title of animals.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Would a Bosnian immigrant qualify as a minority even though the victim was white? Seems the Bosnian community is banding together in protest.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

No. Only black people can be minorities.

Wait for the portrayal of the teens with the hammers as the victim. The victim of inequality.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> His mistake was getting out for the confrontation. With an angry gang, put it in reverse or forward, hit the gas and get away or you best be packing. A man alone against a gang is an easy target. These same people who perpetrated this or think its ok are the ones being upset with the title of animals.


His mistake was thinking he was dealing with rational people who valued human life.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

This is why I carry a gun


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Its kind of hard too value someone elses life, when they dont even value there own...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

That happened in the BEVO area... relatively speaking, one of the "safer" parts of town. Having said that, St. Louis is actually one of the more dangerous cities in the USA and has been for a long time. 

Sadly, this is nothing new in "the Lou", it's just getting noticed because of Ferguson. LOTS of people get murdered in STL, just like every other big city. 

Heck, there were 4 killed and 13 wounded Thanksgiving weekend in Chicago... and nobody even noticed, that's actually a "light weekend" probably because the weather was "iffy".

BTW if surrounded by angry people, DO NOT GET OUT OF YOUR CAR, PULL YOUR GUN and drive on. If they jump under you, that's their problem.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Murphy said:


> This is why I carry a gun


Murphy's Law states two is one and one is none. Always carry a BUG or two.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

This is really sad, but also a reminder to be prepared. It could happen to anyone.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't even know why they allow people to have hammers.
Those boys would probably have become priest or maybe brain surgeons if hammers weren't so available.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

We need tuffer hammer laws! Whare are the anti hammer laws ! Like thats going to work.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> We need tuffer hammer laws! Whare are the anti hammer laws ! Like thats going to work.


I was gonna say that they should outlaw all hammers, but i had a better idea that came too me... IMO, This "Thug Life" culture should be outlawed.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The hammer needed a warning label.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

How about a waiting period and background checks.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

It's like I've said all along. Every one of them should have been shipped back to Africa decades ago!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Makes me want to carry the AR pistol on the dash with a beta mag.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been bringing my "Ears" along lately

I can see it now,get stopped in a blockage, put the "Ears" on , smile and let er' rip.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

My question, given the atmosphere, locale, and the act itself; Who the F*** in their right mind gets out of their car to confront a "gang of teenagers" armed with hammers, because they hit your car? 

Seems like a dumb move on his part. And no, it wasn't a hate crime...according the current regime and white apologists, it can only be a hate crime when it's whites against any other race. Never the other way around...:twisted:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It they did this to me...they would have been bringing hammers to a gun fight....

I am not a racist but over the last several years I have seen more and more inner city blacks doing everything possible to separate themselves from traditional/normal/ society

they way they dress, talk, walk, earn a living..etc.... every time I hear "ITS A BLACK THING" - I want to PUKE

the bigger issue is that those who get out - are looked down on by the non-english speaking inner city punks who value jail time more than family time


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Sounds like a hate crime to me. Where is Holder?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I consider this just another warning. There have been numerous reports of individual or groups of Blacks attacking Whites because of their skin color, and they seem to be on the rise. Consider Mr. Obama's meeting today to talk about the police and race relations and one of the attendees was Al Sharpton. It sound to me that what we are going to get is a list of just how bad people are. I think that the number of attacks are going to rise sharply in the near future.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Let's have a Grand Jury on this, wait, nobody saw anything. Maybe only black cops should patrol black areas? Police your own, then you can't cry foul.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It's very important to note. 

He is not white he is Muslim / Bosnian
He was clearly an aggressor he got out of his car
And it may not have even happened since CNN et al don't have a word of it...

Jk sadly


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Don't get caught killing them back. Then you will be wrong.
I thought he was foreign. Who else would not just drive over them? They knew it too. Was he aggressive or did he get out saying "why me? I'm not white?" Thinking they were human.
(Remember the neanderthals? Me neither...)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Do not bring hammers to a gun fight. That is just dumb.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I don't even know why they allow people to have hammers.
> Those boys would probably have become priest or maybe brain surgeons if hammers weren't so available.


calling my congressman now those terrible assualt hammers need to be band


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just another dead White guy . They won't care. Heck they be telling us he had it coming. Must I repeat myself?
Defend your self no one else will


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Bosnians aren't really Muslim by faith. Most has to do with Turks and being Conquered.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Can you imagine if he'd have pulled out a 1911 and dropped the first attacker ... He will be carried by six instead of judged by 12.



Smitty901 said:


> Just another dead White guy . They won't care. Heck they be telling us he had it coming. Must I repeat myself?
> Defend your self no one else will


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jeep said:


> Bosnians aren't really Muslim by faith. Most has to do with Turks and being Conquered.


Something you learned in the military? Amazing the different view we have than many


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Whatever he had on him which worked would beat being dead.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Something you learned in the military? Amazing the different view we have than many


Smitty, they could care less.....It is a regional thing, or Country thing. They hate the towers and prayers


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> How about a waiting period and background checks.


Nah, they would only resort to the "Tool Show Loop Hole".


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm not trying to be an ass but...who the hell gets out of their car with a bunch of hammer wielding individuals standing there? Call the cops in your damn car if you have to. 
Horrible crime!!! BUT, people need to protect themselves!! This man would still be here if he didn't get out of his car.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Maybe the hammers were concealed? Several young kids walking around with hammers at 1 am is likely to attract attention. 

Regardless, him getting out to run the kids off isn't a mistake he should have died for.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> I'm not trying to be an ass but...who the hell gets out of their car with a bunch of hammer wielding individuals standing there? Call the cops in your damn car if you have to.
> Horrible crime!!! BUT, people need to protect themselves!! This man would still be here if he didn't get out of his car.


Better yet;
SITUATIONAL AWARENESS PEOPLE!
Sure mistakes happen, but keep an eye out all around you. I carry most of the time and because of that, my head is on a damn swivel carrying or not. If you see a group of urban thugs, steer clear. Don't stop immediately behind the car in front of you, leave some room to maneuver away if need be. 
You cannot reason with these people so if you have to exit your vehicle, do so with the intent to destroy those who aim to destroy you. A verbal back and forth does nothing with these people.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

It's a hate crime...

But this stuff only goes one way Ya know...

Did you watch the riots of the whites burning cars and businesses....


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> Maybe the hammers were concealed? Several young kids walking around with hammers at 1 am is likely to attract attention.
> 
> Regardless, him getting out to run the kids off isn't a mistake he should have died for.


The chances these kids were wandering around the BEVO Mill area unarmed at 1:00 are ZILCH.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm not trying to be an ass but...who the hell gets out of their car with a bunch of hammer wielding individuals standing there? Call the cops in your damn car if you have to.
> Horrible crime!!! BUT, people need to protect themselves!! This man would still be here if he didn't get out of his car.


Those dickheads would have only been speed bumps if that was me in the car! I would deal with the jury later but in the moment I would have plowed their ass!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Obama's sons....whatever color they are.
Next spring, they will be charging cars to tip them and open like supply packages. Because they have a right.
The United nations will call those who work "hoarders!" And already-extinct-flotsam&jetsom "victims" because they have become the same thing, just armed.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Those dickheads would have only been speed bumps if that was me in the car! I would deal with the jury later but in the moment I would have plowed their ass!


Better too be tried by 12 then to be carried by 6!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Police say it was not racial.
Unfortunately for the police there is an eyewitness, they just will not come out and ever admit that blacks commit race crimes.


----------



## hotpig27 (Dec 24, 2013)

The flames have been ignited enough in the STL Metro area. The Police have to claim that it was just random violence the same as they will not confirm the kid murdered in Ferguson was witness #45 in the trial. The football Rams caused some rioting last but no one was hurt. In this area including Ferguson many see the hands up mantra as a sign of Racism, hate, lie vs truth, and bad vs good. The rioters have to keep doing it because if they stop it is a admission that they were wrong.

Pray for the people of Ferguson. They have been held hostage for four month. They have had their city destroyed physically, spiritually, and financially by these mostly outsiders.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks like 3 of the 4 kids are in custody and are likely to be tried as adults. Hopefully justice is served. 

On a side note, we had a pretty nasty hammer attack here years ago. My mother in law was an ER nurse at the time and treated the victim, whose scalp was basically hanging off. 

Apparently it was a drug related feud that escalated when the victim started threatening the perp and his family and damaging his property. Earlier in the day he smashed the taillights of his car, only hours later to find himself getting unexpectedly smashed in the face with a hammer while pumping gas.

Lengthy trial, but the judge accepted a plea and 10+ years was reduced to 4-8 behind bars due to the threats and the perps own admission that he purposely only smashed him in the head a few times and instead went for the abdomen to severely injure, but not kill.


----------



## hotpig27 (Dec 24, 2013)

The schools have let kids out so that they can learn about peaceful protesting.

Post by Ferguson/Saint Louis Riot Updates.


----------

